# شحن أجهزة الجوال واللابتوب لاسلكياً !!؟!!



## مهندس حتى النخاع (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا لا أريد ان أكون محطم للأفكار الأبداعية ولكن رب السماوات والأرض سبحانه جعل أمور فيزيائية بالكون صعب على الأنسان تجاوزها وبعض الأحيان مستحيل تجاوزها :

كلكم يعلم القواعد الأساسية الفيزيائية و أساسيات الهندسة الكهربائية:



الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم ((((بأذن الله))))
V=IxR
P=IxV

أهم شي يهمنا في نقل الطاقة أو أشارة الأتصالات هي قوة تلك الموجة (POWER)

فعندما نريد شحن لابتوب ((كمثال)) فنحتاج قوة 65W كمعدل لأغلب الأجهزة....

هل يوجد جهاز يستقبل تلك الطاقة عن بعد من دون استخدام (Directional Antenna) ؟؟؟؟؟
كيف نستقبل الطاقة تلك اذا لم يكن البرج يرسل عشرات الأضعاف من تلك القيمة؟؟؟؟لأن القيمة سوف تقسم على المتر المربع من المستقبل.... ولأن الموجة تضعف كلما ابتعدنا عن البرج ولأن الموجه تأخذ شكل تنتشر في كل مكان أمام المرسل (((شكل الوردة)))
هل ممكن أرسال اشارة لاسلكية من دون تردد عالي؟؟؟؟؟ ومن المعلوم ان التردد اذا كان عالي وذات قوة عالية فضررها محتم....(((لماذا المايكروييف لنكس من الخطورة بمكان ان يقترب انسان من الأنتننا؟؟؟وللمعلومية ساعه واحدة امام انتننا المايكروييف كفيلة بالحاق أضرار جسيمة ودقائق امام الأنتننا الأرسال للأقمار الصناعية كفيلة بتفحم اي كائن حي بسبب قوة ارسالها العالية وهي عادة ماتكون خارج المدن وموجهه اتجاه القمر الصناعي))))

لماذا تردد الكهرباء المنقولة لايزيد عن 60Hz ؟؟؟؟ لكي لاتولد موجات كهرومغانطيسية مضرة للأنسان!!!!!!!

عودة للأتصالات:
للمعلومية الموجات القادمة من ابراج الجوال تجاه اجهزتنا لايزيد عن mW و بالغالب uW فلاتضر أبداً بأذن الله ولذلك يحتاج اي جهاز مستقبل ان يقوي الأشارة لكي تستطيع ان تكمل مسيرتها داخل الدوائر الألكترونية.....وألا جهاز الراديو لايحتاج الى بطاريات أذا كانت الموجه تستطيع الأنتقال داخل الدوائر لوحدها!!!!! 

و المكالمات الهاتفية لاتأخذ اي طاقة من البطارية زائدةعن طاقة الجهاز بوضع الأنتظار!!!!!!!
وهل يستطيع اي جوال((( اذا كان الجوال نريد شحنه لاسلكياً))) أن يرسل نفس القوة التي التي استقبلها من البرج الى البرج؟؟؟؟؟ من سابع المستحيلات ان نوجد نظام يوجد فيه (((Modulation))) من دون ان تفقد الأشارة بعضا من قوتها لذلك يتم تقوية الأشارة ب DC Power

أتمنى ان تكون وجهة نظري منطقية
والله أعلم

م. وضاح ((مهندس أتصالات وقوى))


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (27 أكتوبر 2009)

عندما يكون انتقال الكهرباء لاسلكياً 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmSH20_nLc8


----------



## larbi13 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على المعلومات والمجهود الطيب*​


----------



## abdullah abu joud (10 نوفمبر 2009)

والله هاي فكرة عظيمة ياريت تكمل بجهودكوا
الف شكر


----------



## cyber naughty (11 نوفمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

merciiiii mon ami


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

mawdo3 jamil


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ra2i3 wawawwaw


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مسكوووووووووووووووور


----------

